# Need Some Help.



## Cichlidmania28 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi I have just set up a 120g tank about three weeks ago. I have lots of filtration for the tank including 2 rena canister filters 2 marineland bio wheel overhead filters and one under gravel filter. I also put in to maxi jet 1200's that were given to me. I have American cichlids which includes
1-2" red terror 
1-2" beani 
2-3" red devil
2-3" Jaguar
3-4" jack dempsy
3-4" green terror
3-4" marble pleco
My question is that my water has become partially cloudy after I added the new drift wood that I got from the near by creek. I boiled the wood for approx two hrs. I had this problem before with my old fish I had before I moved and that's why I added the canister filters on with my setup due to over crowding. How or what should I do to solve this problem or will it fix its self in time. My other question is that my red devil that I have had for one week has ich on it now. I treated him with salt and turned the heat up. Was this caused from the two new fish the beani and red terror or the wood. My red terror used to come out and swim around but now it hides all the time. Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you everyone.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like the tank is cycling. Can you give us the readings for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? It sounds as if the fish are stressed.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You added too many fish and fish that are too big for cycling. White Mountain Clouds, Livebearers or Tetas are much better. The comon cause of cloudy water is a bacteria bloom, very common in new tanks. It will disappear in a few days. Your Cichlids produce a lot of waste so cycling may take longer than normal (6 weeks).


----------



## Cichlidmania28 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for the replies all levels are at min. levels right now I didn't think I added to many fish cause i have 12 6-8" cichlids in there before I moved. The tank only looks cloudy from the side. Added salt and turned the heater up to 82 to get rid of the ich on the red devil he's doing better some ich has left his body. Still haven't seen the red terror since I turned up the temp I hope it makes it. The tank has been at 82 for about 3days now.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your problem is a cycling tank. Get rid of the strips and get a liquid test kit. Not sure what you mean by min levels for ammonia.......any level is not good. You did put too many fish in there to get started, but it may not be too many once the cycle has completed - the tank can handle it anyway. You really should read up on the nitrogen cycle if you're not understanding what people mean when they say you started with too many. You also should read up on treatment for ich.....82 wont do much to get rid of it. You'll need temps in the 88F range.


----------



## Cichlidmania28 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well I should say that when I first set the tank I added 50 red rosys to start the tank with and the water was cloudy the seconded week then cleared up so I added the cichlids the JAG killed all but 8 of the rosys within two days the ammonia is at 0 sorry for that confusion. I have read on the ich I just don't know if all the fish will handle that high of a temp.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A tank clouding up and then clearing does not mean it has cycled. Please read this The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle ....there are other sources. A cycle can take up to 8wks with fish, sometimes more. If your fish can't handle high temp then try to medicate with Quick Cure. If you have scaless fish, use only half dose.


----------



## Cichlidmania28 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the advice tank is doing better. Never will I use test strips again the ammonia level in my tank was in the danger area so I changed some water and got out the 5 red rosys with no heads. Thanks to the JAG. Ich has cleared up on all but one fish and is going away.


----------

